

How to linkify Markdown headers in node - twolfson
http://twolfson.com/2013-11-02-how-to-linkify-markdown-headers

======
hk__2
OP should publish a patch instead of telling people to modify the code by
hand, and/or submit a pull request to the repo [1].

[1]: [https://github.com/chjj/marked](https://github.com/chjj/marked)

~~~
twolfson
Done and done.
[https://github.com/chjj/marked/issues/277](https://github.com/chjj/marked/issues/277)

